# Fixieboys WTF?



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Downtown San Jose, this afternoon, I was driving my car home from work down First Street, fixieboy darts out in front of me across the intersection against a red light, slammed on my brakes&#8230; missed him by a margin. I yelled a derogatory phrase to him, but he couldn't hear me since he had his iPod earbud thingies in his ears, probably listening to Bustin Jieber&#8230; and he had no idea he almost became a Prius hood ornament. I figured Darwin would eventually sort things out, but&#8230;

Few minutes later, I am driving on Willow across Vine, and the same douchenozzle hipster fixietard suddenly blows in front of me yet again against a red light (right turn for him) hanging it amazingly wide right in front of me&#8230; holy crap I am glad these tiny Prius brakes actually work. I managed to yell to him this time, but he was too busy telling me I was unhip or something lame like that.

These morons unfortunately represent us all, in the eyes of motorists. This is an embarrassment for the entire cycling community.

Discuss (unless you're a hipster retard, in which case, go put on some skinny girl pants and get some Salem 100's menthols and PBR).


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

We don't see that in my community. But I think most motorists can make the distinction between responsible and irresponsible cyclists. The fixed gear culture is not my style, but they seem to be gaining in popularity. Even though I enjoyed your ranting banter, have you seen the recent fixed gear documentary "To Live & Ride in L.A"? 
Studio description:
"For fixed-gear cyclists, Los Angeles is a city that has it all. From the neon glow of Hollywood to the sun-drenched boardwalk of Venice Beach, fixed-gear has evolved into a vibrant street culture that is uniquely L.A. From director David Rowe (Fast Friday) comes a new documentary feature that explores a side of L.A. few outsiders have ever seen. From races through rush-hour traffic to midnight loft parties, To Live & Ride in L.A. is a fast paced-trip through the busy streets and back-alleys of one of the world's largest cities. To Live & Ride in L.A. features talented local riders tearing up the streets with first-time visitor Keo Curry (Fast Friday, Macaframa) - one of the living legends of the sport. Bike to hidden spots off the map, race a midnight alley-cat, keep pace with the riders from Wolfpack, and hang with the local crews, graffiti artists and other L.A. personalities burning up the fixed-gear scene. With a killer soundtrack featuring top indie artists combined with amazing HD footage, To Live & Ride in L.A. is destined to become a cult classic."
Hulu - To Live & Ride in L.A. - Watch the full movie now.


----------



## teamfour (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah there are some real a-hole cyclists out there. I walk about 6 blocks each way to work on a sidewalk in DC. There are several cyclists that seem to think that the sidewalks are their own super highway. Yesterday I encountered one doing about 15 mph making peds jump out f his way. I refused to move out of his path just daring him to hit me. He had to swerve to miss me and he was p!ssed. Idiot.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

My first thought was that this might be related to how quiet your hybrid is. There have been pedestrian accidents related to people not hearing a motor and stepping out in front of electric vehicles. (happens with bikes, too of course--I always say in a not-snotty way, "eyes AND ears, please," when I swerve around someone who steps in front of me without looking. (this is when I'm riding the road and someone steps off a curbe to cross the street.)

But if this fellow had earbuds then the noise of the car shouldn't have been an issue.

There's a certain percentage of jerks everywhere, drivers, peds, riders (not just fixed gear riders, either). The rest of us just have to put up with them 'cause there seems to be an infinite supply!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*My take*

is that soon enough the laws of probability will outpace the fallacy of common sense when it comes to calculating risk. Hey if im around ill call 911 for um.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I've never seen an actual fixieboy in real life, but I wanted to comment, becuase you said to comment unless I was a hipster retard. I just don't want to leave the door open for that assumption to be made.


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

I got yer Darwin right here fixie boy! Try jumping out in front of my F350 dually diesel, cause that thing doesn't stop!! Ha ha. The bikes look sorta fun, but I don't know where this culture came from. It is huge here in Sac town as well.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't think any other biker represents me (or vice versa) than all of the red-light running cagers represent all the others. Oh wait, maybe they do...


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

It sucks being lumped into the same category with folks who show such recklessness towards the safety of themselves and others. Cyclists like that are why we're facing bike crackdowns in cities across America.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm with Commuterboy in the spiritof the response. 

Someone else mentioned that when people at work found out he rode a bike all the complaints came out. When he mentioned an idiot in a cage, they asked what kind and said it didn't apply as they drove a different kind. Still who wants to find a cyclist under their car. A bad day for everyone. Not much to do if the cyclist presented you a fait accompli. The half life here of riding like that is likely why there isn't a fixie crowd here.

BrianMc


----------



## muayteg (Apr 3, 2011)

I like the part where he said" I dont ever wear a helmet, but you might want to wear one. 'cause in this race, were like, running red lights and **** and theres cars slamming on their brakes and ****." I dont know about that man. Its just like when Fast and furious came out, everybody wanted to be a street racer. BTW, why dont they like more than one gear? It seem like you would do alot less work and go faster. I dont get it.


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

Gawd, you 40 year old lycra wearing dorks just don't get it. When i'm on my fixie, i'm connected to every ounce of my chromo whip. if you don't ride fixed, you don't understand that it's a spiritual experience to sprint through the city on a fixie. it might look dangerous to all the soccer mom types out there, but on a fixie whip, but i have so much control and so much focus that i can blow red lights at full speed and react instantly with puma-like prowess. (imagine how focused and connected a puma riding a fixie would be!). don't get me started on fixed gear freestyle!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

rjwall, does your cool street machine have brakes? Yes, I have a surly 1x1 for dirt. Good luck with that darwin thing.


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

Brakes take away from the clean, elegant lines of my fixie. I've never seen the point of having brakes on a bike.


----------



## muayteg (Apr 3, 2011)

Whats a lycra?


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

muayteg said:


> Whats a lycra?


OH, OH, I know what it is! It's those beanie like things that those fixie hipsters wear on their noggins!!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

liv2_mountain_bike said:


> OH, OH, I know what it is! It's those beanie like things that those fixie hipsters where on their noggins!!


No, I think those are Coldplaysores.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Hipsters may ride like complete morons, but they make normal cyclists look very responsible in comparison. That can't hurt in the eyes of the public. I would think that most rational human beings can distinguish the difference (may be asking a bit too much..) 

And just in case everyone didn't know, hipsters really don't give two shats that they make cyclists look bad and piss people off in general. That's part of what they do. 

With that said, I will never think riding a brake-less track bike is a good idea, but it can be fun. Just don't be a hipster.


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

san ho's like the bastard armpit of sf. the styles and trends (see art and culture) take like 5 years to filter down the caltrain corridor from the city. last fall on a field trip w/our art club (i teach high school) i saw some kook on a converted mt bike, single speed on a cassette, cut riser bars the width of two hands side to side, some of the wackest style i've ever seen. not hatin, just sayin. i actually did my student teachin on the east side, but you probably have stuff to say about that too, like ghetto, or low rider bicycles are too slow or play loud music. good fixie riders rip, my buddy kills the dirt on his fixed crosscheck, in the dark even, drinkin hamms. you were the one drivin the car and the fixie rider was testing traffic, who's more lame?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

And when I am commuting via bicycle, and I encounter these schleebs, I do comment to them how they are riding unsafe. The whole “Prius and other hybrids are too quiet” thing is a non-issue on the guy I encountered; he didn’t even look before bombing out in front of traffic against the red lights.

Aye aye aye, I hate to rant, but this douchenozzle excuse for the conjoining of a sperm and ovum should have been dampened initially by a condom. I hope he grows up some day soon and learns how to ride responsibly and safely. :nono:


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't believe this thread has caused me to learn something new about bicycling culture, but now I know more about this fixie revolution. Thanks for posting that hulu link in2theforest! Interesting stuff. Still not gonna do it, but.... interesting none-the-less.


----------



## lgh (Jan 10, 2007)

I 've had No problem w fixies in Mnnpls. Doubt they would get much sympathy. Really doubt laws would protect any of their stupidity. Act stupid, get hit, tough luck, grow up.

Larry


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

My co-worker rides a fixed gear and I also had a fixed gear at one point, granted mine had both front and rear brakes because I do not trust myself to "skid-stop" to safety and I am comfortable with hand brakes. That was a short lived thing for me, found out I like having my knees functional.

Anyhoo, yes, he is a hipster and he does just blow through stop signs, does not wear a helmet and he does have his headphones in, even at work. I think it's just a jerk thing that people do. He was telling me that bikes don't need to stop at lights and obey traffic signs and that just confirmed it. That type of stuff will most likely not be cracked-down on. He and I are the same age, but I think it's just a youth in revolt type of thing, that whole "you can't tell me what to do" attitude. When in reality it's more of a "I'm just going to do my jerk thing because I am entitled to do so".

Disobeying traffic laws and general rules of the road and the trail does give cyclists a bad name.


----------



## ojgville (Feb 1, 2012)

Warning; long rant 

I ride a fixie for my daily commute. I have drop bars, right handed front brake to leave my left hand free for signalling, I stop at lights, I wear lycra bike shorts underneath my other clothes. Sometimes I wear ordinary street clothes but mostly I wear loose fitting technical clothes including the aforementioned shorts. I would never wear earbuds or any kind of earphone/plug, being able to hear a car coming is too important although I got passed by a Tesla the other day and it was a little surprising but not scary. 


I'm not a fan of hipsters riding brakeless micro flat bar bikes running lights and generally acting like fools( yes a generalization). It seems that most of them would rather do bar spins and skid than actually ride. How do they afford to buy tires all the time? I ride a brake for safety but also out of frugality. 



I love riding my fixie. It's unlike riding a geared bike a very wonderful way. I love riding my geared bikes. I love my MTBs. I hate hipster fixtards that would rather look cool than actually ride a bike and be responsible. 


I agree that cyclists have to follow the rules of the road. Respect is a two was street. I also agree that it can be frustrating to wait at a light that I know I can get through especially when it is 20 degrees out like it was today(in my state in certain circumstances it is legal to run a red light). I do think that the hipster thing is a fad that will hopefully die a painful death soon. That said I do think it's good thing that more people are riding bikes I do encourage anyone to ride a bike responsibly. I think that in the grand scheme of things I don't care what kind of bike you ride as long as you are riding one but don't be an ass about it. There are also plenty of cagers and roadies that are complete ******bags. I've seen plenty of lycra clad weight wienies as well as MTB riding commuters blow through red lights. I have also known flatbar brakeless hipsters that ride responsibly and follow the laws. So it's not always about what kind of vehicle you ride.

I saw that movie about LA fixtards, I hated it. The majority of the movie was hipsters doing bar flips and skidding all over LA. They did very little actual riding. There was an alleycat race that was ok. They had 2 mins of a group guys that actually care about riding well talking about their group ride and then they didn't show any of the ride. I guess it wasn't as cool as the completely fake set up of the fixtards pretending to steal their own bikes(as we saw previously in the movie) from a street vendor selling stolen dept store bikes. Then rest of movie was just people doing bar flips and skids.

For a more interesting(IMHO) look at fixed life look up " Pedal " and " Critical Mass " on youtube, both documentaries about professional bike messengers. They are not strictly about riding fixed but still good. The docutmentary called "Critical Mass " is not the same things as the political action know as critical mass. Look up the channel " messville " he/she has a lot messenger docs including " Critical Mass ". " Tribes "is pretty good also. I would include links but I don't have enough posts yet. This is the kind of lifestyle hipsters are very poorly trying to copy. 


I do think it's important to make a distinction between bike messengers and hipsters. They are not usually the same thing although there does seem to be some overlap. The biggest difference I see is two things. Messengers run lights because if they don't they will get fired and/or make no money also, when they do run lights(which is not every time) they tend to be far more intelligent about it. When I see hipsters run lights it's mostly out of stupidity. I often see them running lights without slowing down or even looking for on coming traffic. I guess essentially messengers are professionals and hipsters are amatures. A lot of the messengers in my city ride geared bikes, btw. 

I guess my point is not everyone on a fixie is a complete idiot... though I do have my moments. lol

P.S. sorry for the rant. I guess I had a lot to say.


----------



## simpterfex (Nov 14, 2010)

This is what they look like in my area...

Amazing girls bicycle skill - YouTube


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I can't wait for "fixed-gear freestylers" to just go ahead and start riding damn BMX bikes. I hate that stupid trend more than most things about cycling that bug me.


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

No brakes? I get the lean forward skid rear wheel thing and slowing by pedals. What happens when the car or car door opens in front of you? Don't you ever have a panic stop situation?


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

monzie said:


> I can't wait for "fixed-gear freestylers" to just go ahead and start riding damn BMX bikes. I hate that stupid trend more than most things about cycling that bug me.


Haha, FTW. Tons of FGFS rider around here and the scene has evolved to fixed gear dirt jumpers where the fixed gear drivetrain is more of a handicap than a helper and just makes their riding look herky jerky.

Sucks about the fixieboy cutting you off, it seems like a lot of that has calmed down in my town. Most of the fixieboys have moved on and gotten cyclocross bikes and lycra and turned into more serious roadies, or they got cars.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

there's a surprising number of hipster fixietards in my town. They're mostly not as bad as some of the ones y'all describe. they certainly don't do the fixie freestyle barspin thing. I am friends with a couple hipster guys, but they mostly ride with sense. they even put lights on their bikes for riding at dusk, believe it or not.

but there are a few who still ride like complete idiots. worse still, they don't even do the skidstop thing. I was driving down a short connector street that had a bit of a downhill. fixietard was ahead of me and I slowed enough to stay well behind him. at the stopsign at the bottom, fixietard makes a hard left, loops around behind me, passes me on the right, and blows through the stopsign I was then stopped at. no lights. no reflective anything. cross street has no stops for about 2mi either direction. I called the police and gave a description of his bike (I know what apartment complex he lives in, and I see him around now and again still).

I ride a SS with brakes, lights, and plenty of reflective surface area. 

thankfully, I KNOW that the police around here will stop idiot cyclists (had a friend pulled over for not riding with a light after dark). I'm just doing my part to let them know that the fixietards need to be watched.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol Prius 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

GTscoob said:


> Haha, FTW. Tons of FGFS rider around here and the scene has evolved to fixed gear dirt jumpers where the fixed gear drivetrain is more of a handicap than a helper and just makes their riding look herky jerky.
> 
> Sucks about the fixieboy cutting you off, it seems like a lot of that has calmed down in my town. Most of the fixieboys have moved on and gotten cyclocross bikes and lycra and turned into more serious roadies, or they got cars.


Fixed dirt jumping?! Dude, what the ****? I'm not sure if I saw that I'd be able to contain my rage and might do something stupid. Erg. I saw an ad for a FGFS bike that had the selling point of "more BMX style geometry than track geometry". That's probably some of the dumbest stuff I've ever read. 


NateHawk said:


> there's a surprising number of hipster fixietards in my town. They're mostly not as bad as some of the ones y'all describe. they certainly don't do the fixie freestyle barspin thing. I am friends with a couple hipster guys, but they mostly ride with sense. they even put lights on their bikes for riding at dusk, believe it or not.
> 
> but there are a few who still ride like complete idiots. worse still, they don't even do the skidstop thing. I was driving down a short connector street that had a bit of a downhill. fixietard was ahead of me and I slowed enough to stay well behind him. at the stopsign at the bottom, fixietard makes a hard left, loops around behind me, passes me on the right, and blows through the stopsign I was then stopped at. no lights. no reflective anything. cross street has no stops for about 2mi either direction. I called the police and gave a description of his bike (I know what apartment complex he lives in, and I see him around now and again still).
> 
> ...


I would see stuff like this a lot. Kids who think they're cool and ride brakeless but lack the ability to stop/control their bikes. One time I saw a bro on a brakeless fixed gear wearing flip-flops. I almost walked across the street to say something but then decided to let traffic give it a go.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

monzie said:


> Fixed dirt jumping?! Dude, what the ****? I'm not sure if I saw that I'd be able to contain my rage and might do something stupid. Erg. I saw an ad for a FGFS bike that had the selling point of "more BMX style geometry than track geometry". That's probably some of the dumbest stuff I've ever read.


Specialized Bicycle Components : P.Fix

Check out the Speshy P Fix.









The ONLY difference between it and a rigid dirt jumper (with a short fork and tall BB) are 6 bolts that lock the driver to the hub out back.

If you're looking for some lulz, check out TrickTrack.Org • Index page. Kids wondering why they cant huck on their Campy cranks and scratching their heads when their old Masi frames crack after dropping a six stair to flat.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

GTscoob said:


> Specialized Bicycle Components : P.Fix
> 
> Check out the Speshy P Fix.
> 
> ...


Sounds like I'm joining that forum to become a troll. Sheesh.


----------



## Majestix (Oct 5, 2004)

bla bla bla


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

in2theforest said:


> We don't see that in my community. But I think most motorists can make the distinction between responsible and irresponsible cyclists. The fixed gear culture is not my style, but they seem to be gaining in popularity. Even though I enjoyed your ranting banter, have you seen the recent fixed gear documentary "To Live & Ride in L.A"?
> Studio description:
> "For fixed-gear cyclists, Los Angeles is a city that has it all. From the neon glow of Hollywood to the sun-drenched boardwalk of Venice Beach, fixed-gear has evolved into a vibrant street culture that is uniquely L.A. From director David Rowe (Fast Friday) comes a new documentary feature that explores a side of L.A. few outsiders have ever seen. From races through rush-hour traffic to midnight loft parties, To Live & Ride in L.A. is a fast paced-trip through the busy streets and back-alleys of one of the world's largest cities. To Live & Ride in L.A. features talented local riders tearing up the streets with first-time visitor Keo Curry (Fast Friday, Macaframa) - one of the living legends of the sport. Bike to hidden spots off the map, race a midnight alley-cat, keep pace with the riders from Wolfpack, and hang with the local crews, graffiti artists and other L.A. personalities burning up the fixed-gear scene. With a killer soundtrack featuring top indie artists combined with amazing HD footage, To Live & Ride in L.A. is destined to become a cult classic."
> Hulu - To Live & Ride in L.A. - Watch the full movie now.


Is this hipster spam ... I'm confused

Sj


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

why can't fixie stuff die already? leave it in the velodrome. 
in that LA movie a guy jumps a 5 stair and gets mad props.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

ricky916 said:


> Lol Prius
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


Thanks for the negative rep, wankhole. :nono: Hopefully you'll get hit by a taxi while you're Tapping a Talkin' on your fixie.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Thanks for the negative rep, wankhole. :nono: Hopefully you'll get hit by a taxi while you're Tapping a Talkin' on your fixie.


I wonder if that was the "rat" who gave me -1 (lol) for this thread, too.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

And that is exactly why stuff like this happens: http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/bus-driver-intentionally-rams-cyclist-jailed-769265.html#


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Downtown San Jose, this afternoon, I was driving my car home from work down First Street, fixieboy darts out in front of me across the intersection against a red light, slammed on my brakes&#8230; missed him by a margin. I yelled a derogatory phrase to him, but he couldn't hear me since he had his iPod earbud thingies in his ears, probably listening to Bustin Jieber&#8230; and he had no idea he almost became a Prius hood ornament. I figured Darwin would eventually sort things out, but&#8230;
> 
> Few minutes later, I am driving on Willow across Vine, and the same ******nozzle hipster fixietard suddenly blows in front of me yet again against a red light (right turn for him) hanging it amazingly wide right in front of me&#8230; holy crap I am glad these tiny Prius brakes actually work. I managed to yell to him this time, but he was too busy telling me I was unhip or something lame like that.
> 
> ...


That sir, is hella funny.


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

SlowerJoe said:


> Is this hipster spam ... I'm confused
> 
> Sj


SJ,
I'm not a hipster and I don't post spam. I saw the Hulu video a couple of weeks before this thread started. I was just trying to add some positive thoughts on here. I found the video entertaining and saw this thread as an opportunity to share the video. 
I've never rode a fixie, but I'm open to the possibility. I primarily ride mountain bikes.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

just checking 
we don't have hipsters in green bay 
most of the people I see biking around here are poor and or had a DWI sometimes both 
your review sounded like a promotion 
me not so good with words
hope no harm done

Sj


----------



## eevlgoose (Feb 24, 2012)

there are idiots everywhere, both on 2 and 4 wheels as well as on 2 feet


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

That upsets you now... Just wait till you hear what your fellow drivers have been up to... lol.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

electrik said:


> That upsets you now... Just wait till you hear what your fellow drivers have been up to... lol.


Nice avatar. Wasn't that from _Nighthawks_?


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Nice avatar. Wasn't that from _Nighthawks_?


That is punk Paxton from the terminator...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

electrik said:


> That is punk Paxton from the terminator...


Oh yeah, that's right, I do remember now. I was confusing my action movies from the 1980s. :blush:


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 29, 2006)

It is easy to call out 'fixieboys' (whatever that is), but it is simply people being jackasses. Who knows, next year the hipster fad could be early 90s rigid mountain bikes and you will be complaining about that.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Oh yeah, that's right, I do remember now. I was confusing my action movies from the 1980s. :blush:


There was so much awesome then, so i'll forgive you!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*I noticed the "vintage" idiots*

are as bad. I'd hate to see a lip piercing get caught on a rear view mirror. ouch


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

> ******nozzle hipster fixietard


Love it!. Living in a college town, I see more than my fair share of there morons in skintight jeans riding rainbow coloured platform pedalled brakeless "fixie whips" in sandles. My favorite was the other day, one moron was trying to do a track stand in the middle of traffic and fell flat on his hipter face. I thought it was quite ironic.

Then again, I see idiot commuters everyday blowing through red lights without even looking....

I have to be the self-appointed "law and order" dork and wait at every light, even with no cross-traffic; just so motorists see that a few of us are trying to follow the rules.


----------

